# ازاى استب الويندوز لوحدى



## taten (2 أكتوبر 2007)

انا عاوز اعرف ازاى استب ويندوز xp وازاى اشيل الويندوز القديم وازاى اعمل تعريف كرت الشاشة و كارت الصوت والحاجت دى بدل الحوجة لمهندس الصيانة ياريت خطوات كدة 1 2 3 وانا عندى سى دى علية ويندوز بيستب لوحدة بس ازاى معرفشى ماجربتوش بصراحة وخايف اعك الدنيا


----------



## ipraheem makram (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى استب الويندوز لوحدى*

هو الموضوع بسيط فمتخفش علشان لو خفت مش هتعرف تعمل حاجة
اول خطوه اهام حاجة بس متخفش من كل الكلام دة كلة انا حاولت اشرحلك تفصيل التفصيل
1- طبيعة جهاز الكمبيوتر ان اول حاجة  بيقراة عند التشغيل هو الهارد ديسك  فنعدل فى الجهاز علشان اول ميفتح يقرإ  الـ CD 
اول حاجة تعمل rsetare للكمبيوتر وبعدين وهو بيفتحفى الاول تدوس على زرار
DELاليى بجانب رقم 0هتظهر شاشة زارق فى الشريط الى فوق هتلقى كلمات انجليزى جانب بعض
هات كلمةBOOTدوس علية هيظهر ثلاثة سطور تحت بعض دوس على اول واحد هيظهر عندك ثلاثة كلمات 1-الهارد 2-الفلبى ديسك  
3 -الـ سى دى طبعآ بالانجليزى  الترتيب دة بيعرفك ان الكمبيوتر اول حاجة بيقرأة عند التشغيلى, فطبعآ هنخلى الـ CD اول حاجةفى الترتيب يقراة الكمبيوتر هدوس على اول كلمة عندك فليكن مثلا الهارد هيتلع شاشة صغيرة فية الهارد والسي دى  تدوس على السى دى دبل كليك هيبقى مكتوب اول حاجة وهو دة الى احنا عاوزينة علشان الكمبيوتر يقر السى دى اول حاجة وبعدين تدوس على F10 وبعدين تدوس Ok الجهاز هيعمل rsetare لوحدة     2-اثناء وهو بيشتغل دوس على المسطرة هيظهر شاشة زراق هو هيفرمت الـc لوحدة  اهم حاجة تركز فى الكلام ايى هيظهر فى الشريط الازرق اليى تحت لان هو دة هيقولك اية المطلوب علشان تعملة الان
 هو تقريبن اول امر هيطلبة منك ان انت تدوس enter وبعدين F8   وبعدينESCوبعينenter ,هيظهر اربع اختيارت تدوس على اول اختيار وبعدين حرف الـF انا اقلتلك دة على حسب منا فاكر بس ركز فى الكلام ايى فى الشريط اليى تحت اليى فية الاومر اليى التلك علية وبعدين هو الجهاز هيكمل لوحدة سيبة مع نفسه وبعد ميخلص الجزء دة هيعمل rsetare  ويفتح شاشة جديدة هو هيكمل لوحدة لحد هيتلعلك رسالة هيقلك دخل كلمة السر فى اسطونات بتتلب كلمة السر واسطونات لا, لو متعرفش كلمة السرقبل متعمل حاجة خالص ضع الاسطونة فى ال سى دى ودس على السطوانة وهى مقفولة مش شغلة دوس على كليك يمين هيتلع ملفات كتير دو على الملف اليى مكتوب علية S Nاوsrel namer  هتلقى ارقام وحروف اكتبة  فى ورقة هما 14 حرف ورقم  بس طلع الاسطوانة وبد اول خطوة
وبعد متكتب كلمة السر دوس على next وبعدين next وبعدين هيقلك عارف اللغة  هتلى شاشة لونة رصاصى ظهرتهتلقى فوق ثلاث زراير دوس على الزرار الى فى النص هيظهر مربعين فى الجانب صغيرين هتعلم عليهم وبعدين تدوس Ok 
وبعدين تدوس على الزرارين البقين هتلى سهم صغير اتجاه الى تحت هدوس علية وتختار egypt وبعدين هتلى حوالى اربع اسهم فى الزرراين دول هتختار egypt او cairo وبعدمتخلص دوسOk او next بس وبعدين هى هكمل لوحدة لحد ما الجهاز يعمل rsetare   جد انت خلاصت التصتيب هتظهر شاشة لونة لبنى هيطلب منك الاسم وبعدين هتلقى كلمة next فى الشاشة من تحت على اليمين وبعدين هتظهر شاشة تانى لونة لبنى فى من الجانب الشمال دائرتين صغيرين تحت بعض تدوس على اول واحدة وبعدين تدوس على next  وبعدين هتظهر شاشة تانى هتلقى جنب كلمة next كلمةSIkP هدوس علية وبعدين f ويرت بعد متخلص تبعتلى وتقلى اية الى حصل ومتخفش لو معرفتش تعملة هات المهندس يعملهلك بس خلى بالك هو بيعمل اية وركز معة علشان بعد جدة متحتجوش انا زيك بزبط مكنتش اعرف حاجة خلاص فى التصتيب بس كان كل ميجى حد ينزلى نسخة كانت بخلى بالى هو بيعمل اية سلام والنعمة


----------



## strooong (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى استب الويندوز لوحدى*

*أنا قمت بحفظ نسخة عن هذا الدرس ، لأنه مفيد جدا ً .

شكرا ً يا غالي .*


----------



## maria123 (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى استب الويندوز لوحدى*

شكرا كتير معلومة مفيدة


----------

